# Aussie men make the worst husbands



## mike

Since Australians basically come from all over the world, I really can't see how the author of this survey could come to such a conclusion. And I just can't see how Australia could be behind Japan.



> Australian men make the worst husbands in the world because they loathe helping out with the housework, a British study claims.
> 
> An economist from Oxford University found that women wanting to settle down were better off finding a bloke from Scandinavia, the United States or Britain than Australia.
> 
> Study author Dr Almudena Sevilla-Sanz said that based on her study of 12 developed countries, men and women were both more likely to cohabit or marry if they believed their partner would help out with the household chores and childcare.
> 
> But it appears that when it comes to finding a husband willing to help out, Australian women have a tough time.
> 
> Dr Sevilla-Sanz's study ranked Australia as the least egalitarian society, making its men unattractive marriage partners because they were more unlikely to do household chores.
> 
> Norway, Sweden, Great Britain, the US and Northern Ireland were judged to be the most egalitarian countries, making their men the most attractive marriage partners.
> 
> Next were the Netherlands, Ireland, Spain, New Zealand, Japan, Germany, Austria and Australia in last place.


source


----------



## Wanderer

Probably something to do with our warmer weather Mike and all those surfing, fishing, drinking and sports or watching it activities.

And mind you with Fish and Chips Friday, BBQ on Saturday, Maccas Monday, Rotiserie or KFC Chickens Tuesday, What MIL has Wednesdays and Pizzas for Thursday, and Mums Roast for Sundays, it's not as though a woman has to do too much other than to put the stubbies in the recycling bin.

Well that's what I have attempted to tell all the past wives!


----------



## Scamp

Meh. It's a British study. You know they are always jealous of you Aussies.


----------



## JSAston

Never ever go by British studies. Coming from the UK I can tell you that all of our so called experts have not got a clue about anything. They get goverment grants to study stuff all of the time, and they talk more BULL than a cattle market.


----------



## goliner

hmmmmm..i do except it lolz...
I have read this statement once in an article.


----------



## dexternicholson

The author or the researcher of that study must have been married to an Australian bloke, or maybe, the bloke that she likes is married to someone else. lol. well, whether the survey or study is correct, would it really make any difference once you fall in love with the bloke? although doing house chores and helping out in other aspects of the house is a rather automatic thing to do as husbands, it is not required, that is if the hubby is working and the wife is just at home.. other wise, they should be equal.. the other works at home and the other at the office or both.


----------



## elkitten

helping out with chores and other house stuff is automoatic???? are you serious dexter? =)

and what do you mean by its not required if the hubby is working and the wife is "just" at home?

No, im not trying to say that men are pigs and yadda yadda.... not at all, infact a lot of men are very good around the house--but it is hardly an automatic male thing to do. It all depends on how said male was raised, and how said male acts within the relationship.

Yes they should be equal--but a wife staying at home hardly means the husband gets out of doing chores. Staying home is still a job. As a daughter of a housewife, i take it very VERY personally if anyone calls what "housewives" do as "just" staying home.

It's a partnership, it takes a village, blah blah blah and so on and so forth. The key is finding a partner thats right for you. For example, I don't mind doing a lot of the cleaning and laundry.... because im a bit of a control freak and i like it done...just so. But, general tidyness, cooking, dishes and other chores can be done as a team. 

Anyhoo that wasn't me atacking you dex, just talking here.

Last but not least, going back to the original topic--i dont think its a matter of country what makes the best husband, but rather, a matter of culture and how said boy was raised.

Having dated people from many nationalities (including a few named in the "research"), i do find some cultures a lot more suited to my needs than others.... having said that, a lot of aussie boys I know, my age, tend to have a bit of "old school" values of being a man (eg, boys dont cry and all that comes with it) and being "manly" for lack of a better word is quite important, despite any new-sub-culture leanings they may have. Perhaps it is this wanting to be "the provider" that could make them less likely to help out....?

Then again, i have to say my aussie BF helps me out more than any other boyfriend i have had from another country. It's not about the country, its about the guy, the culture, and how he was raised.

meigh, thats my two cents anyways.


----------



## dexternicholson

very well said, well, I guess the problem with me is that I have seen a good relationship between my folks, ain't married yet so I don't know if I would be the worst or the best husband. Honestly, I don't think I ever will. I don't think I would be able to be that guy that my parents are, or my dad in that matter. but I guess every one of us has a chance to change for it. whether its for the best or worse...


----------



## elkitten

^ You could be the best husband if you are with the right person, or the worst husband if you are with the wrong one.

I don't think a husband has a specific role to play, but does have the role to play that is expected of him in the relationship.

Maybe the way your parents are, despite them being great together, isnt the way you want to be. Maybe you want a different balance of power, or be a husband with a different role than your dad..

it all depends on finding the right person no matter what country they are from =)


----------



## dexternicholson

Of course there are some research and surveys happened when they publish that article. What's important is not all Aussies are that worst in terms of being a husband because there are some part in Australia that have that culture and of course helping their wife. I've told my Australian friends about it and they're histerical. Hahaha...


----------



## passionfruit

what about the wives?


----------



## patricia23

I don't think so...


----------



## betterlife

Yes, they are jealous of you.


----------



## Jill and Stacey

I am currently dating an Aussie and he is literally the best partner I have ever had! I have nothing but great things to say about (most, lol) Aussie men!!

AND he even helps me clean up if the place is a mess....he is a keeper!! lol


----------



## johnnymac

That's ridiculous. you cannot generalize especially when you talk about attitude / personality. Every head of the company in OZ must have been a woman if that's the case.


----------



## Aimhigh

Certainly not all men are the same and I think it is unfair to generalize all men in Australia. There are men who doesn't know how to do some house work but when they get married they become very responsible and learn things but there are some also who don't want to learn because maybe they have the housemaid or they really don't want. There are many things to consider and the author should weigh those possibilities.


----------

